# when to flush?



## edge99 (Oct 1, 2010)

Just wondering when is the best time to start flushing my plants. I have been doing it 10 days before harvest. Also do I need to buy a flushing agent or can I just flush with straight PHed water. Oh almost forgot I'm growing in soil.


----------



## Brimi (Oct 1, 2010)

I think 10 days sounds okay - could probably go for more days - depends on how thoroughly you flush. You can use PHed water - will be just great. Probably a lot of great products out there, but i flush my plants in water only since my flushing means flushing away everything that is not my baby girl's own medicine - not adding more stuff or fake vanilla taste and stuff like that - ew.


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 1, 2010)

i used to flush mine for 10-14 days but now i use a final flush product and i flush for 3.5 days with no difference in taste


----------



## Uncle Ben (Oct 1, 2010)

"Flushing" is a myth. Flushing products are there to make money for those selling their snake oils.

Have fun,
UB


----------



## edge99 (Oct 2, 2010)

So do you just run your nutes down to the end?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Oct 2, 2010)

edge99 said:


> So do you just run your nutes down to the end?


I never "run them up" such that it's a problem regarding stress to the plant. You should give your plants whatever they need to retain their leaves in a healthy and green condition until harvest.


----------



## Mr.E Man (Oct 2, 2010)

Uncle ben, so glad you decided to reply to this... i knew you'd say something like this. I was wondering have you done side by side flushed and not flushed smoke tests?

If so thanks for clearing this up, they always say that flushing prevents the tree from charring black instead of beat white (and something to do with harshness). I have seen this in my early attempts to grow dry and cure and was wondering what other factors are involved in this (always rushing to smoke it). My ladies come out nice and healthy green. How would it have anything to do with the growing/flowering process? Am i not drying enough? or curing long enough? How long and in what conditions do you dry and cure? please redirect if you have already written about this.

on another note... whats ur opinion of re-vegging? have you tried it?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Oct 3, 2010)

Mr.E Man said:


> Uncle ben, so glad you decided to reply to this... i knew you'd say something like this. I was wondering have you done side by side flushed and not flushed smoke tests?
> 
> If so thanks for clearing this up, they always say that flushing prevents the tree from charring black instead of beat white (and something to do with harshness). I have seen this in my early attempts to grow dry and cure and was wondering what other factors are involved in this (always rushing to smoke it). My ladies come out nice and healthy green. How would it have anything to do with the growing/flowering process? Am i not drying enough? or curing long enough? How long and in what conditions do you dry and cure? please redirect if you have already written about this.
> 
> on another note... whats ur opinion of re-vegging? have you tried it?


As I've said for years, if someone can directly link palate quality with flushing, the chemical/botanical cause and effect, I'm all ears.

I don't get taken in by the mystique, romance, and hype of forum/magazine "curing" methods. I think the palate and feel taste and quality can be directly linked to the amount and make up of the tars and terpenes found in the cannabis organic matter. The Dutch started this nonsense as an "atonement" for burning their plants with too much plant foods from the get-go. 

I just harvested the last of my outdoor plant (paltry at that thanks to hungry grasshoppers). The leaves are nice and green, very moist and cool to the touch, and it's drying rather fast in a wine cellar with an ultra low RH (I use an A/C for cooling). I'll post pix soon, most likely in my sticky thread. Once the smaller stems start snapping rather than bending, the buds go into a baggie for moisture equilibrium.

UB


----------



## Spanishfly (Oct 3, 2010)

Uncle Ben said:


> "Flushing" is a myth. Flushing products are there to make money for those selling their snake oils.


Uncle Ben, couldn´t agree more. 

I did an experiment one year - ´flushed´ some plants, not others - could detect absolutely no difference whatever between them. 

But then do market gardeners flush tomatoes that are already on the vine hoping to get a better taste? Course they don´t.


----------



## Mr.E Man (Oct 3, 2010)

Sound Advice. Almost fell for them good ol' H2O elixirs. If only the placebo worked with plants! Nonetheless you gotta love the science behind this beautiful hobby that we are all so fortunate to share.


----------



## supdro (Oct 3, 2010)

Uncle Ben said:


> As I've said for years, if someone can directly link palate quality with flushing, the chemical/botanical cause and effect, I'm all ears.
> 
> I don't get taken in by the mystique, romance, and hype of forum/magazine "curing" methods. I think the palate and feel taste and quality can be directly linked to the amount and make up of the tars and terpenes found in the cannabis organic matter. The Dutch started this nonsense as an "atonement" for burning their plants with too much plant foods from the get-go.
> 
> ...


 

Uncle ben... when you say they go into baggies? i am very interested in your drying and curing techniques


----------



## Uncle Ben (Oct 3, 2010)

supdro said:


> Uncle ben... when you say they go into baggies? i am very interested in your drying and curing techniques


Hang 'em high. 

*Spanishfly*, funny stuff, eh?


----------



## bird mcbride (Oct 3, 2010)

It is not a pleasure to say this but every person who has made entries into this thread so far have been seriously misguilded. First of all there isn't any point in flushing the medium that the plant is growing in. This is a waste of time . To properly water flush a potplant it is first cut off at the butt and place into purified water from one of those reverse osmosis water purifying machines, much like a person would place a fresh cut flower into a vase of water. This is usually done in the op for one 24 hour shift from lights on and remove when lights are on again. It's important to strip off large fan leaves because this taste can effect the taste of the bud. Do not let the plants go dry during this process, especially when the lights are on!!!!


----------



## SmokeyMc74 (Oct 4, 2010)

you have to flush be serious now the reason they dontfor tomatoes is cause there feeding them a nute that is 0-50-30is will justremove some salts and allow for better burning and a little better smoke


----------



## SmokeyMc74 (Oct 4, 2010)

i meant to say there NOT feedingthem with 0-50-30 nutes


----------



## Uncle Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

SmokeyMc74 said:


> you have to flush be serious now the reason they dontfor tomatoes is cause there feeding them a nute that is 0-50-30is will justremove some salts and allow for better burning and a little better smoke


Again, "flushing" is just another cannabis myth, now a paradigm. It's one of those "if the lie is repeated enough, it becomes the truth", and most cannabis forum members will about fall for any gimmick that someone comes up with.....it's just what they do. 

Just because something is popular does not mean it carries any merit, especially when it comes to cannabis grow forums.

Mexican pot growers don't flush, Kentucky or Virginian tobacco growers don't flush, etc.

Your challenge people is to find out what the active ingredient is in one of the snake oils, say.....Clearex, and explain the cause and effect that it has on the plant which supposedly improves one's palate and lung experience. Sorry, but anecdotal evidence, another "feel-good" explanation doesn't cut it.

Thanks,
UB


----------



## Brimi (Oct 5, 2010)

Uncle Ben said:


> Again, "flushing" is just another cannabis myth, now a paradigm. It's one of those "if the lie is repeated enough, it becomes the truth", and most cannabis forum members will about fall for any gimmick that someone comes up with.....it's just what they do.
> 
> Just because something is popular does not mean it carries any merit, especially when it comes to cannabis grow forums.
> 
> ...


I like you Uncle Ben ;O))


----------



## MightyZeppelin (Oct 5, 2010)

I agree, flushing is a myth. 

I use the Lucas Method from beginning to end in my AeroFlo 36. No additives, Nothing, Ever. MMMmmmm tastes soo good, yields are great. 

Don't over think the process. Give the girls what they need to be happy and nothing more. 

That's my two cents.

Happy growing


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 5, 2010)

Uncle Ben said:


> "Flushing" is a myth. Flushing products are there to make money for those selling their snake oils.
> 
> Have fun,
> UB


i have to disagree to the myth about flushing i can totally tell the difference when i dont flush..


----------



## castillojessejames (Oct 7, 2010)

I hear a lot of people saying that flushing is a myth, I think it depends on the entire scenario including the nutes you use. My buddy doesn't flush and his smoke is okay (he runs organics)......In my situation, I'm using Botanicare's CNS17 nutes, and when I don't flush, my smoke is harsh and it sparkles when hit with the lighter.


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 7, 2010)

castillojessejames said:


> I hear a lot of people saying that flushing is a myth, I think it depends on the entire scenario including the nutes you use. My buddy doesn't flush and his smoke is okay (he runs organics)......In my situation, I'm using Botanicare's CNS17 nutes, and when I don't flush, my smoke is harsh and it sparkles when hit with the lighter.


well everything is personal preference.. i been working with the same strain for years and i have tried it all flushing for weeks, no flush and this quality cure final flush product.. and here is what i found:

1) *FLUSHED* buds would burn more evenly and taste better.. but on the bad side because i took away all boosters i would loose about about 10-15% in size and potency..(depending on how long i would flush 1-2 weeks)

2*) BOOST TILL END *buds like i said were on average "10-15%" larger some even bigger.. the purple leaves and buds got way darker and denser.. but just didnt burn quite as well amd had a slight harsh after taste..

3) *supernatural quality cure *is a product that reverses the transpiration process sucking unused water, nutes and salts from buds.. the result is i quicker drying plant, all the advantages of feeding to the end, and a overall sweeter taste than the h2o flushed plants..


----------



## Uncle Ben (Oct 7, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> well everything is personal preference..


aka anecdotal evidence


----------



## Bksuperstar (Oct 15, 2010)

Uncle Ben, you are the Dr. Dean Edell of rollitup.org. Nice.


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 15, 2010)

well on my part it is factual (i know what i know.) but to each there own..


----------



## plaguedog (Oct 16, 2010)

Here is an easy to understand link on organically amended soils and why flushing doesn't do a damn thing.

http://www.soilminerals.com/Cation_E...Simplified.htm

Specifically: 
1) Clay and organic matter have negative charges that can hold and release positively charged nutrients. (The cations are _adsorbed _onto the _surface _ of the clay or humus.) That static charge keeps the nutrients from being washed away, and holds them so they are available to plant roots and soil microorganisms. 


All you adding EWC or compost to peat or coco based mediums are wasting your time and water with flushing.


----------



## plaguedog (Oct 16, 2010)

Uncle Ben said:


> Again, "flushing" is just another cannabis myth, now a paradigm. It's one of those "if the lie is repeated enough, it becomes the truth", and most cannabis forum members will about fall for any gimmick that someone comes up with.....it's just what they do.
> 
> Just because something is popular does not mean it carries any merit, especially when it comes to cannabis grow forums.
> 
> ...



It's sugar and water. Thats it. and people pay out they're asses for it. Cracks me up. 96% water. lol


----------



## SheepsBlood (Aug 29, 2014)

It may be 2014 and this is a 2010 post but I have to add my agreement in this discussion. Flushing is a bunch of garbage. Flushing or stopping nutrients will not enhance anything or remove impurities. The plant stores these nutrients within it's cells. Therefore unless you just don't feed them anything, it will always have nutrients (metals, nitrogen, phos, potash) in the structure.

Just like human cells, we eat, the cells intake what is needed, the body stores them and we are filled with these elements.
If you believe in detoxification then believe in starving the plant of it's needs. Just my thoughts.

Flushing is a mistaken term IMO. Flushing is to clear out salt build up, or to clean out a hydro tank in order to replenish it with fresh nutrients. The need for fresh nutrients is due to the fact that the plant uptakes certain amount of each element. Therefore one may be taken up more than another. In order to prevent a starvation of one element, we replace with a new tank of nutrients.
As for soil, when you flush, your washing away the nutrients from the medium. Again, you need to replace those, thats why we add a light mixture to soil after flushing. 

This is my opinion, so it's open for discussion but not angry criticism.


----------



## Slab (Aug 29, 2014)

Flush = broscience.


----------



## xxMissxx (Sep 6, 2014)

reggaerican said:


> i have to disagree to the myth about flushing i can totally tell the difference when i dont flush..


Absolutely!
I can taste the FLUSH!
It makes all the difference!
And I think plants should be flushed for two weeks when growing outside in the earth and allow the natural process of SENESCENCE to take place... As the plant is flushed and senescence takes place it enhances the final taste because it 'a natural process' which the plant is meant to go through....
I definitely can taste the difference between FLUSHED and UNFLUSHED but I might be particularly sensitive to tastes! flavours! etc... 
FLUSHED means Smooth to me!
Smooth and Silkyyyyyy YUM!


----------



## harris hawk (Sep 6, 2014)

Flushing is VERY important - if grow is organic flush fro at least 2 weeks - if grow in non-organic (advanced nutrients,ect) flush for 4 weeks, this is the Standard, but many people don't flush that long - 2 week min - need a good flush to help bring out that strains taste. you need to "clean" your plant's veins !!!!! you have to "detox" it


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 6, 2014)

Flush the plant for 4 weeks. Man you really trying to kill your plants. I've done the flush and not flush and there is no difference. If there's a difference it's all in the cure or how long you've dried the buds. A word of advice is try harvesting in the dark as when lights are on the plant is using energy to feed.


----------



## SheepsBlood (Sep 6, 2014)

xxMissxx said:


> Absolutely!
> I can taste the FLUSH!
> It makes all the difference!
> And I think plants should be flushed for two weeks when growing outside in the earth and allow the natural process of SENESCENCE to take place... As the plant is flushed and senescence takes place it enhances the final taste because it 'a natural process' which the plant is meant to go through....
> ...



I would agree with some on flushing. I am saying I agree because some people are more sensitive to certain elements than others. Each of us are different in how many receptors are in our olfactory system. Science can't factually say that we all carry the same amount of receptors. 
So you may be able to sense more than others. While the rest of us sense less. 
Though, my statement as to not needing to flush is general. I do believe refreshing your water in Hydro and clearing out salts in soil is essential to plant health and uptake of nutrients.

As to all nutrients moving out of the plant after a flush, there is no debate there. Science has factual proof that not all molecules are mobile, therefore not everything will leave the plant. Some examples of which ones do not leave are, calcium, Silicon, Iron, Manganese, Copper, Molybdenum, and Nickel.
The bad tastes probably are coming from the mobiles... Nitrogen, Phosphorus, Potassium, Magnesium, Sodium, Chlorine, and Sulfur.
See, those do sound nasty tasting and some of them are the highest amounts used in our feedings.

Not all of the mobiles will be removed, and much of it has to do with a proper cure due to the fact that the plant has to use up the last bits of nutrients attempting to continue to finish it's life cycle.


Some of this is opinion and some is factual. Sharing ideas is how we advance this science. Let me know what you think.


----------



## xxMissxx (Sep 7, 2014)

SheepsBlood said:


> I would agree with some on flushing. I am saying I agree because some people are more sensitive to certain elements than others. Each of us are different in how many receptors are in our olfactory system. Science can't factually say that we all carry the same amount of receptors.
> So you may be able to sense more than others. While the rest of us sense less.
> Though, my statement as to not needing to flush is general. I do believe refreshing your water in Hydro and clearing out salts in soil is essential to plant health and uptake of nutrients.
> 
> ...


I think this is very well said!
Everyone is different! Like they say there are as many Worlds as there are perceivers! Because everything is opinion and perception rather than fact and truth.... That is why there are Flushers and NonFlushers ... Exfoliators and NonFoliators... DryTrimmers and WetTrimmers... Hydro is Besters and Soil is Besters ...  There are many roads that lead to Rome!  So we'll all meet up in Rome in the end!


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 7, 2014)

Recommend installing an Acme spigot with Viton seals at the base of your plants before flushing. Works great!


----------



## Wilksey (Sep 7, 2014)

Slab said:


> Flush = broscience.


It just doesn't make sense to me man...

I can see flushing the medium to get rid of excess salts, but STARVING your plant to the point where it cannibalizes itself doesn't make a lick of sense to me.

Plants need leaves to collect energy from light, and the more leaves available, the more energy available.

Plants need energy in order to convert nutrients into usable plant parts and chemicals.

Plants need nutrients to build plant parts and chemicals.

By starving your plant, you're reducing / killing the energy collectors (leaves), reducing the amount of energy available to convert nutrients into THC, and eliminating the nutrients needed to CREATE that THC.

Why?

That seems fooking stupid.

Keeping your plant healthy up until harvest means that the plant has THE best opportunity to produce and mature THC laden trichomes, which makes way more sense to me.


----------



## xxMissxx (Sep 8, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Flush the plant for 4 weeks. Man you really trying to kill your plants. I've done the flush and not flush and there is no difference. If there's a difference it's all in the cure or how long you've dried the buds. A word of advice is try harvesting in the dark as when lights are on the plant is using energy to feed.


Interestinggggg .... Harvesting in the Dark???? Who else is harvesting in the dark? Any more OPINIONS on this?  xxmissxx


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 8, 2014)

xxMissxx said:


> Interestinggggg .... Harvesting in the Dark???? Who else is harvesting in the dark? Any more OPINIONS on this?  xxmissxx


Here's a link that talks about harvesting in the dark. Not having an extended dark period before harvest. It's from High Times. I know everything in there is not completely correct but there is good info and I feel this is good info.

http://www.hightimes.com/read/key-points-harvest-time


----------



## xxMissxx (Sep 8, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Here's a link that talks about harvesting in the dark. Not having an extended dark period before harvest. It's from High Times. I know everything in there is not completely correct but there is good info and I feel this is good info.
> 
> http://www.hightimes.com/read/key-points-harvest-time


Hehehehe was just reading exactly that!!!
Makes sense! I will defo CHOP AT DAWN! and see how it tastes compared to last season when I just chopped randomly!


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 8, 2014)

xxMissxx said:


> Hehehehe was just reading exactly that!!!
> Makes sense! I will defo CHOP AT DAWN! and see how it tastes compared to last season when I just chopped randomly!


Good idea let me know what differences or if any at all you experience.


----------



## harris hawk (Sep 8, 2014)

xxMissxx said:


> Hehehehe was just reading exactly that!!!
> Makes sense! I will defo CHOP AT DAWN! and see how it tastes compared to last season when I just chopped randomly!


They say best time to feed nutrients and harvest your product is after the light come on in morning, when the thc is best


----------

